# ?? about Resorts, Ratings & Reviews



## Dragos (Feb 19, 2014)

in the section for members called Resorts, Ratings & Reviews  there are columns you can sort by: Gold Crown Resort, Select Resort, Resort of International Distinction, Premier Resort, RCI Hospitality Resort, RCI Points.

I know the resorts marked with the RCI Points are in the RCI Points System but what are the others?
Are the resorts in the RCI Weeks system?


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 19, 2014)

The others are similar rankings and awards in other-than-RCI exchanges. Like Interval International.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 19, 2014)

if you hover over the images, they will display the icon description/name.

but yes, all of those are basically the individual "rankings/ratings/award" that resort has earned with the exchange companies.


----------



## Dragos (Feb 19, 2014)

I was basicly asking for a breakdown of the companies and which system points or weeks they belonged to.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 19, 2014)

Dragos said:


> I was basicly asking for a breakdown of the companies and which system points or weeks they belonged to.



The TUG data only includes II and RCI.  The icons indicate the resort's rating with II or RCI.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 19, 2014)

Dragos said:


> I was basicly asking for a breakdown of the companies and which system points or weeks they belonged to.



you can tell this by the resort code.

either RCI (numbers in it) or II (all letters)...or both!


----------



## Dragos (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks Brian, that was the kind of answer I needed.


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 20, 2014)

Some of us overthink things

We love Brian


KISS


----------

